# Hilfe Phoenix ILC 350



## tobiaskr (16 April 2019)

Hallo SPS-Forum, 

ich habe ein paar Probleme mit einer Phoenix ILC 350.

Vorweg:
Ich habe überhaupt keinen Schimmer von SPS Programmierung. Noch nie was damit zu tun gehabt. 

Bei mir wurde die Phoenix als Hausautomation verbaut. In Verbindung mit IO-Broker hat diese auch die letzten Jahre brav Ihren Dienst getan.

Nun das Problem: Es kommt immer häufiger zum total Ausfall. Fail Lampe blinkt. Mangels Know How mache ich in dem Fall einen harten Neustart mittels Vorsicherung. 

Kann mir igendjemand helfen? Der ursprüngliche Erbauer der Anlage ist nicht mehr verfügbar bzw. möchte ich Abstand nehmen. 
Ich habe die Software und das Programm da. 


Mein Vorschlag: mittels Teamviewer oder Anydesk auf die Anlage schauen und ein Urteil bilden. 

Kurzschreibung:
Ich habe überall im Haus statt konventioneller Lichtschalter Kurz-Hub-Taster. Alles Niederspannung. Diese sind mit der SPS verdrahtet. Die SPS zieht bei Betätigung eines Schalters Relais im daneben liegendend Schaltschrank an. Alle Lichter und elektrische Rolläden hängen an der SPS. Wenn diese mal wieder streikt, ist es im warsten Sinne des Wortes ziemlich dunkel bei mir. 

Danke sehr!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 April 2019)

Ich kenne mich mit dieser Steuerung nicht aus, aber:
Hängt denn noch dezentrale Peripherie an dieser Steuerung?
Hast du einmal die Spannungsversorgung geprüft?

Im Handbuch steht:


> FAIL: Einer der folgenden Fehler ist aufgetreten:
> 
> –
> 
> ...



Falls dezentrale Geräte angeschlossen sind, hier evtl. mal die Spannungsversorgung prüfen.


----------



## tobiaskr (16 April 2019)

Hey Mike, 

an der SPS hängt einiges. Siehe Bild. Sind das die Geräte die du meinst?
Woran erkenne ich das da was faul ist bzw. sein könnte?
Ich habe mal eben das Netzwerkkabel abgezogen (orange) Das ist die Verbindung zum IO-Broker. 

Ich weiss nicht ob der IO-Broker einen "externen Bus" darstellt??

Grüße!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 April 2019)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage,
besteht eine Verbindung nach "draußen", also ins Internet?


----------



## tobiaskr (16 April 2019)

Die SPS ist im Netzwerk. (Da kenne ich mich wiederum sehr gut aus)

 Ob sie theoretisch ins Internet kann, kann ich nicht beantworten. Dazu müsste ich wissen ob sie einen Gateway und DNS-Server konfiguriert hat. 

Wäre das ein Problem oder kann das ein Problem darstellen? Wenn ja wäre es kein Problem den Zugang zu sperren. 

Grüße!


----------



## tobiaskr (16 April 2019)

Moment. Das kriege ich raus..


----------



## tobiaskr (16 April 2019)

Also, 
hab sie wieder mit dem Netzwerk verbunden. 

Nein sie versucht nicht ins Internet zu kommen. 
Ob die SPS das nicht tut oder nicht kann mangels Gateway/DNS kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 April 2019)

> Nein sie versucht nicht ins Internet zu kommen.
> Ob die SPS das nicht tut oder nicht kann mangels Gateway/DNS kann ich nicht sagen.



Also die Steuerung hängt praktisch in einem Netz, welches eine Verbindung mit dem Internet hat?


----------



## tobiaskr (16 April 2019)

Ja. Sie hängt im Netzwerk und könnte theoretisch ins Internet. Natürlich hinter NAT/Firewall. 

Sollte das unterbunden werden?

Grüße!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 April 2019)

> Ja. Sie hängt im Netzwerk und könnte theoretisch ins Internet. Natürlich hinter NAT/Firewall.



Na nicht das dir da jemand von außen ein (Oster)Ei legt.

Unterbreche doch mal diese Leitung und beobachte, ob der Fehler weiterhin auftritt


----------



## tobiaskr (16 April 2019)

Ich denke das ist eher unwahrscheinlich da es keinen direkten Weg von Außen in das Netzwerk gibt. Die SPS müsste wenn dann schon selbst eine Verbindung ins Netz aufbauen. 

Wie dem auch sei. Die SPS ist jetzt komplett vom Internet getrennt. 

Kann vielleicht trotzdem jemand einen Blick auf die Anlage riskieren?

Grüße


----------



## Mobi (17 April 2019)

Was sagt denn die Interbus-Diagnose in PC Worx?


----------



## tobiaskr (17 April 2019)

Hey Mobi, 

wenn ich wüsste was das ist und wie das geht würde ich dir die Frage gerne beantworten.


----------



## SLe (23 Mai 2019)

Hallo,

es gibt 2 FAIL LEDs in der Steuerung: eine bei RUN/FAIL (oben) und eine bei RDY/BSA/FAIL/PF (unten). Welche ist es?

Die obere FAIL-LED signalisiert einen Laufzeitfehler, die untere meldet einen Busfehler im Interbus.


----------

